# Wiessport / Jim Thorpe PA 10/11



## gorgonzola (Oct 12, 2008)

Great day to be outside! Here's a little TR from today's ride. 

Left Weissporrt with BW just after 1:00 for the first leg of the journey which is some fun singletrack that winds back and forth along the canal path. Nice fast, twisty trail with afew rcoky technical sections and well built ladder bridges/stunts. There was a lot of activity on the river since it was a dam release day and the fall colors are really starting to pop 





About 8.5 miles to the JT train station, freakin people everywhere! We thought we'd try to hook up with the JTTC ride but didn't see them in the masses so we continued up broadway to the high street climb onto the switch back trail to Mauch Chunk Lake, Flagstaff Mountain in the background




Then across the road climbing up the switchback to the top of Pisgah. I think the climb from the train station to the lookout is about 1600' not sure though - felt like more especially on high St. This is from the first lookout looking back down to Jim Thorpe with the Blue Mt in the background 




The second overloook looks out to Broad Mountain, the dark green depression in the upper right is Glen Onoko falls








We decided to try and find the Indian Path trail back down but ended up missing the singletrack cut off and took the inclined plane the whole way smokin the brakes down the steep constant grade! Oh well..
Then back down the Wiessport / JT canal trail back - some fun pump track-like sections in this direction. BW on the long ladder bridge. He built alot of this stuff




And me...




Back at the lot around 4:30 for a total of 23 miles, definatlely a great day, thanks again for the tour BW!


----------



## bvibert (Oct 13, 2008)

Looks like a good ride.  Thanks for the TR!


----------



## Greg (Oct 13, 2008)

Can't wait to get up to the 20+ mile mark on a ride. That ladder bridge looks fun. I might actually try it. I'm slowly getting over my bridge fear. Nice pics!


----------



## gorgonzola (Oct 13, 2008)

thanks it was a fun ride - i'm sure you'd do these, the bridges are located between fast flowy sections of trail so you don't have time to think about 'em!


----------

